# Unsolved Mysterys



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ok, bought 12 tetras, now i'm down to 6 in less than 4 days.....

5 2" clowns
2 6" Uarus
1 Bumble Bee Catfish
6 panda corys
2 peppered corys

Who is taking these Tetras out?? Any Ideas?? 

P.S.

Did a full tank search, removing all rocks plants and objects


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Uarus.
Sorry I should have asked what kind of Tetra.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i would say Uarus too seeing how big they are ans assuming the tetras are small


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hmmm. But the funny thing is, is that the gold tetras and the black tetras are the ones that were picked off and the glolight ones I think they are called are the only ones that are surviving?

The girlfriend says that she sees the clows chasing the tetras.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say your Uarus and loaches are the thieves. It happens here too. The worst always happen at night. I remember that one night I have lost more than 10 tetras. Then I get rid of the loaches, and the disappearance is lessened.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of protection have you got over the filter intake?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Quick point of clarification... are they disappearing, or are they dying?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumblebee catfish is also a fish eater....


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Disappearing, and the filter intake is the standard xp3, too small for the tetras, and the filter had no fishies in it either  

If they are stealing the fish, what type of fish would you put in your tank for top swimming fish that won't get eaten?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

danios are fast


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

2wheel might have a point, i've noticed the bumble bee out more often and if the tetras sleep on the bottom of the tank, he might be munchin in the night.

Bumble Bee
"Social behavior: A seclusive predator that may consume fish up to 3" (8 cm) in length. This nocturnal species may disappear for long periods. Can be kept singly or in groups. "

And the bastard is looking bigger.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

congo tetras are are a good alternative too, because they are bigger than average tetras.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Okay, i'mma look up the congos, thanks!!!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

....... down the 5 mixed tetras, expensive one fish a day for the bumble bee... but he's getting huge!!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

totally agreed on Congo tetras.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Matt:

Male congo tectra is more vibrant in colour. I would get a group of 3 or 4.

Pink danio stay almost always near the op.

Rogers have both at great price.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Were they jumbo tetras, or the smaller ones? I had Jumbo ones I bought from IPU.

My loaches used to swim with the tetras and left them alone since they couldn't eat them. Look into the Congo tetras though, they definitely look bigger than your neon tetras do.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Swordtails with swords. They're fast.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

....... down to 4 tetras and 5 Corys......


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i suspect its the bumblebee, really nice fish, but i heard they eat anything that can fit into their mouths D:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hatchet fish maybe? i had 8 neons disappear in a week from my ornate bichir, didnt think it was big enough to eat neons... but it did leave my 2 bigger neons alone


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah...Neons are easily picked off by many fish, had 3 go overnight from my 3 inch> Geophaguses


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

also my 2 of my 3 feeder guppies are gone since yesterday


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Dude maybe if they are getting eaten you should try and rehome them before they all die? Instead of just counting them down day after day lol.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

My bad, I see this is an older thread


----------

